# Apples? Peel or not?



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Does anyone know if apple peels are okay for dogs? I can't remember. My dogs all love apples and I have been adding them to their dinner, peeled. I just wondered if anyone knows if they are okay to eat with the peel intact? Thanks!


----------



## IvanD (Mar 25, 2007)

Well the skin contains most of the nutritional values (I think) but I don't know whether the dog's digestive systems can handle it.

I'm guessing they can but, I'm not sure =\


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Janis, I peel mine, Just a habit , since my kids never liked the skin on apples....


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

I leave the peels on no problems...

The girls love apples...but in my house we have discovered that the cores dont digest well - One of my knuckle head sons thought the furry hoover (aka Lexi) would not dare eat the core of an apple - well he was in charge of cleaning up Lexi's vomit!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

We don't peel....haven't had a problem yet!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Oooh I've heard that the core is a no-no - but Griff has eaten apple slices both peeled and with peel. It's not any rougher on his guts than the sticks and acorns he eats. I guess it depends on how sensitive a stomach your dog has.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I would be cautious of the seeds. I don't think peels are a problem, but I'd have to Google.


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

Apple peels are fine, my dogs graze apple tree's for apples as well as I share mine with them. The only thing I would do if giving store bought apples would be to make sure you wash them first do too the spraying of chemicals on them, which is what most of us humans do anyway unless they are organic, but I still wash them.

The seeds do hold a toxin if the dog would bite into them and i'm not sure how many it would take to actually harm one, but from my experience with them out grazing apples, they just replant apple trees..lol, that seed is so small and as many dogs out there eating them pretty much prove the seeds are hidden well so as they don't get the seeds to bite into, they just pass it out and replant. Of course you do want to be aware of it though. These guys have downed a good five of them each, and never a problem...we litterly have to pull them off them because they love them when they hit the ground from the tree's. At home I do core them as well.

What a concept, fertilizer plus replanting of seeds...natures way I guess. lol


----------

